# Happy Birthday PerfessorEvil!



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday PerfessorEvil. The big 40!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I was just thinking we must be due for a birthday thread - happy birthday, Perfessor!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy B-Day


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Perfessor!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks Y'all! Ugh... 40. How did that happen?


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy Birthday! 40 = great haunt for 2009!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Big 40 ...hoot hoot!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday der ProfessorEvil!
Happy Birthday to you!

40 aint nuthing but a number!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Perfday!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

have a great one


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

40 for me too! We're both geezers now Perf!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Prof....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## PerfessorEvil (Jul 18, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> 40 for me too! We're both geezers now Perf!


Yeah, right... you're just a young'un. That one day makes all the difference.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy horror Day


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy BDay!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy birthday PE!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

40 is the new 20. So go out and get a twenty year old on me


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow im wicked late ---happy belated birthday


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Happy belated B'Day


----------

